# piers



## Caleb 850 (Mar 23, 2016)

Has anyone caught anything in pcola or navarre, seen some people with spanish coming in already. Trying my luck tomorrow, figuring out where to set up shop. Any reports are appreciated.


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

Water temp is still a little too cold. They are catching more fish on the piers in Panama City right now.


----------

